
He Has Driven for Uber Since 2012. He Makes About $40k a Year - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/12/technology/uber-driver-ipo.html
======
arsalabangash
He played a part in making Uber what it is today. I think it's valid to give
him and the other thousands of drivers a share of that success. Uber could set
a wonderful precedent and make a significant impact in the lives of many
people.

~~~
lake_wobegon
[https://mashable.com/article/uber-ipo-driver-cash-reward-
sto...](https://mashable.com/article/uber-ipo-driver-cash-reward-stock-
program/)

